
Is It Time to Let Employees Work from Anywhere? - dustinmoris
https://hbr.org/2019/08/is-it-time-to-let-employees-work-from-anywhere
======
cuberubiks
I think there are jobs where having the WFH option would be beneficial to both
the employer and the employee. Some creative, computer jobs can be done from
home or could be done half from home and half from the office. It allows for
flexibility but should be considered a privilege - especially if work is not
continuously done up to par.

